# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Μαύρα ζουζούνια  στην τροφή .

## Theodor77

Καλησπερα σε ολουσ-ες .
Πριν καμμια 2 ωρες πηγα να αλλαξω την τροφη απο τα πουλακια μου , μεχρι που εφτασα και τα παπαγαλακια μου .
Τους αλλαξα τροφη μεχρι που κατα τυχη τελειως ειδα στο κουτι που εχω την τροφη τους κατι μικρα μαυρα μακροστενα ( 6 ποδια και στο κεφαλι τους μπροστα κατι σαν μια μικρη προβοσκιδα ) μεσα στην τροφη .
Με την μια βγαζω την τροφη απο τα παπαγαλακια μου και πλενω τις ταιστρες , καλο σκουπισμα και ανοιξα καινουρια τροφη .
Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι σοι μαμουνια μπορει να ειναι αυτα ?
Οσο και αν εψαξα στο net δεν βρηκα τιποτα για αυτα .
Πριν λιγο ετρωγα και επεσε ( μαλλον απο το χερι μου ) 1 τετοιο μεσα στο φαγητο , το ποιο και πεταξα .
Επισης ψεκασα ολα τα κλουβια με pinex .

----------


## 11panos04

Χύμα την αγορασες την τροφη;;;Αυτα που λες τα συναντησα μόνο σε χυμα,μολις την αγορασα απο μαγαζι,την οποια κι επεστρεψα κατευθειαν,γιατι εβαλα το χερι μεσα κ την ψαχουλεψα.Ειναι μικρα κ μοιαζουν σα σκαραβαιους.

Φιλικα

----------


## Theodor77

Παναγιωτη  φιλε μου την τροφη την εχω   εδω και 8 μηνες περιπου και ποτε δεν ειδα κατι υποπτο  ( δεν λεω οτι δεν υπηρχε  , απλα  λεω οτι εγω δεν ειδα ) τωρα  να υπηρχανε   τοσο καιρο μεσα στο  λευκο μπολακι  την τροφη ( κλεινη και   αεροστεγος  το καπακι του  ,  και να μην το ειδα εγω ?
Παιζει  να  βγηκανε τωρα αυτα λογο ζεστης ?
Εχεις μηπως υποψιν σου  καμμια φωτο απο αυτα που λες ?

----------


## kaveiros

Τον πρωτο καιρο που ειχα παρει τον πρωτο μου παπαγαλο επαθα το ιδιο. Ηταν γεματη η αθλια τροφη με τετοια μαυρα ζουζουνια...γεμισε ο παγκος της κουζινας...εκει πανω την ειχα αφησει για να βολεψω καποια αλλα πραγματα που ειχα αγορασει. Για να τα ξεφορτωθω εφαγα ωρες μεχρι να σιγουρευτω οτι τα μαζεψα ολα.... Την πεταξα και δε ξαναπηρα ποτε τροφη απ το καταστημα εκεινο. Μετα διαβαζοντας ανακαλυψα οτι υπαρχουν και καλυτερες τροφες και εκοψα τα ανωνυμα χυμα γενικως. Τα μαμουνια εμοιαζαν οπως ειπε ο πανος με σκαραβαιους :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω(και οχι μονο εγω) εχω συναντησει τετοιους ενοικους και σε συσκευασμενες...

----------


## Theodor77

Αυτα προφανος θεωρουντε εξωπαρασιτα  ?
Και αν ναι  το pinex  τα καθαριζει  ?
Ψεκασα  ολα τα κλουβια  , αν μπορεσανε να ανεβουνε πανω στο χερι μου   τι  το δυσκολο να πηγανε και στα κλουβια  ?
Παντως  ακομα  ζηταω καμμια φωτο να  επιβεβαιωθω οτι ειναι οντως αυτα που λετε .
Και αν ειναι μπορουνε να προκαλεσουνε  προβληματα  τοσο   στα πτηνα μας  οσο και σε ανθρωπους ?

----------


## Panosfx

Αγγελε βρηκες σε κλειστη,συσκευασμενη τροφη τετοια εντομα;Μπορεις να μας πεις μαρκα;
Μα καλα αφου δεν αεριζεται η συσκευασμενη τροφη πως ζουσανε;

----------


## jk21

τα εντομα γεννιουνται τωρα το καλοκαιρι .συμβαινει σε καθε τροφη που δεν εχει ραντιστει ή αποστειτωθει με ακτινοβολια πριν τη συσκευασια ,γιατι ειναι δυσκολο σε τονους τροφης σε ενα σιλο πριν συσκευασθει να μην υπαρξουν γεννητορες .τα αυγα πολλες φορες ειναι πανω τους απο οταν ηταν ακομα στη φυση .επειδη ειναι παρασιτα αν η τροφη πριν γεννηθουν παγωσει για λιγες ωρες στην καταψυξη ,εξουδετερωνονται .τωρα που γεννηθηκανε και να πεθανουνε θα πεθανουνε εντος τροφης ... εκτος αν την βαλεις σε μια σακκουλα και την τοποθετησεις στο τσιμεντο της ταρατσας μεσημεριατικα με τον ηλια νταλα ... θα δεις να το σκανε σαν ποντικια απο καποιο σημειο που η σακκουλα θα αφηνει κενο .δεν ειμαι ομως σε θεση να σου πω αν απο κει και περα ειναι οκ για να δωσεις ή μη την τροφη .παντως αν αποκλεισουμε οτι οι τροφες που δεν ψειριαζουν ειναι ραντισμενες ,η εναλλακτικη περιπτωση ειναι οι ακτινοβολημενες .η ευρωπαικη ενωση εχει θεση ορια ισχυος ασφαλη . αν τηρουνται ....

----------


## kaveiros

Τωρα που το λετε θυμηθηκα κι αλλο περιστατικο με στικς γνωστης μαρκας που επισης βρηκα το ιδιο ζωυφιο μεσα. Κι αυτα συσκευασμενα ηταν...Σε τροφη συσκευασμενη παντως ή απο τις ¨επωνυμες¨ που παιρνω απο σακί σαν χυμα δεν μου χει τυχει. Αν οι επωνυμες τρωνε ακτινοβολια ή ραντισμα τότε γιατι τις θεωρουμε καλυτερες? :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ραντισμα δεν νομιζω αλλα δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω αν τρωνε .το λογικο λεει οχι .ακτινοβολια ομως ειναι εγκεκριμενη μεθοδος αν γινεται με συγκεκριμενες προδιαγραφες .εξασφαλιζει αποστειρωση μεχρι το ανοιγμα των τροφων .το ασχημο μονο ειναι οτι οι σποροι χανουν τα ενζυμα τους και δεν εχουν φυτρικη ικανοτητα  αφου στην ουσια ειναι σαν να ψηνονται στιγμιαια .ή καπως ετσι .θεωρουνται δηλαδη επεξεργασμενη τροφη και οχι σπορος ζωντανος .οπως πχ μια ψημενη αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ή και σπιτικη οπως τα αυγοψωμα .βαζει κανενας στη ζυγαρια μικροβια απο την μια ,χωρις ενζυμα τροφη απο την αλλη και κανει τις επιλογες του .

----------


## vag21

> ραντισμα δεν νομιζω αλλα δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω αν τρωνε .το λογικο λεει οχι .ακτινοβολια ομως ειναι εγκεκριμενη μεθοδος αν γινεται με συγκεκριμενες προδιαγραφες .εξασφαλιζει αποστειρωση μεχρι το ανοιγμα των τροφων .το ασχημο μονο ειναι οτι οι σποροι χανουν τα ενζυμα τους και δεν εχουν φυτρικη ικανοτητα  αφου στην ουσια ειναι σαν να ψηνονται στιγμιαια .ή καπως ετσι .θεωρουνται δηλαδη επεξεργασμενη τροφη και οχι σπορος ζωντανος .οπως πχ μια ψημενη αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ή και σπιτικη οπως τα αυγοψωμα .βαζει κανενας στη ζυγαρια μικροβια απο την μια ,χωρις ενζυμα τροφη απο την αλλη και κανει τις επιλογες του .



η δικη σου επιλογη?

----------


## jk21

παιρνω συνηθως τροφη χυμα αλλα επωνυμη απο τσουβαλι σε μαγαζι με καταναλωση .αυτη την εποχη εχει ελλειψη στη συγκριμενη και ειχα παρει μεμονωμενους σπορους .μου ετυχαν ζουζουνια στην βρωμη μονο .παρολο που εξαφανιστηκαν με τον τροπο που ειπα ,δεν την εχω χρησιμοποιησει .

η τροφη που εχω παλιοτερα που ειχα δοκιμασει ειχε φυτρικη ικανοτητα .δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσα και την πλεον αποστειρωμενη ,ειτε γιατι τα ενζυμα για μενα ειναι σημαντικα στη διατροφη (αν και τα παιρνουν τα πουλια μου απο τα ωμα χορταρικα ) ειτε γιατι δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη καμμια κερδοφορα εταιρια στο οτι για να εξασφαλισει οτι δεν θα υπαρξει κανενα ζουζουνι που θα χαλασει τη φημη της ,δεν θα ξεπερασει τα ορια ακτινοβολιων που θα αχρηστευσουν θρεπτικα την τροφη ακομα περισσοτερα .ολα αυτα εχουν ρισκο το οποιο ομως παιρνω .παρομοιο θεμα ειχε γινε με τα ζωντανα γιαουρτια .εταιρια του χωρου ειχε πρωτολανσαρει πραγματικα ζωντανο γιαουρτι στο εξωτερικο .ομως περα απο τους καλους βακιλλους ζωντανεψαν και αλλοι συντομα .αποτελεσμα να γινει ξεφτυλα και μετα να βαζει εκεινη και κατοπιν και αλλες οπως διαδιδεται αντιβιοτικα στο γιαουρτι για να μην χαλαει .... πρωτα ζυμωνεται απο ζωντανους γαλακτοβακιλλους και μετα τους σκοτωνουν μαζι με τα παθογονα μικροβια που τυχον υπαρχουν .αποτελεσμα; μοναδικο σιγουρο ( μπορει να ειναι και αλλα αλλα αυτα ειναι σιγουρα ) ζωντανο γιαουρτι ειναι αυτο που επηξε με πετσα απο πανω γιατι μετα δεν μπορει να διοχετευτει αντιβιωση χωρις να ειναι ορατη η παρεμβαση .ολα τα αλλα αφου πηξουν εν δυναμει ποτιζονται και με λιγη αντιβιοσουλα ,αναδευονται και με μια υπεροχη υφη μπαινουν στο κεσεδακι .....

offtopicara αλλα χρησιμη

----------

